# Fish or Die tonight on Animal Planet



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Heads up guys, a new fly fishing show called Fish or Die is tonight on Animal Planet.

It's about a group of fly fishing guys that go to some extreme, remote places to fly fish "or die tryin".

Set your DVR!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It's coming on again at 10 tonight

Set my DVR for then


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Muddskipper said:


> It's coming on again at 10 tonight
> 
> Set my DVR for then


Yeah tonight at 10! Whoops I thought this was the first showing and didn't realize it had been on already.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

It's the guys from Geofish which is an awesome flick.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Man I didn't like it all that much. Lots of side drama.

Sorry to hype it up. lol


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

At minute 58 they finally caught a "Huge" Tarpon which at best was 10 pounds. What a let down of a show. 

The first tip might have been this quote "we have a winch and tractor jack but left it back at camp". Another pearl of wisdom " maybe we are fishing too far inland for Tarpon in cenotes"...duh

I laughed so hard my sides split at their comical errors. 

I've personally been on much more entertaining adventures than these guys...not impressed, not impressed at all....but I will record one more episode. It can't get much worse, can it?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I really wish that they would've just continued the Geofish series. It seemed like they were right about to release Vol 2: Belize but then they did the Geobass deal. Now it sounds like they're just using the footage from Vol. 2 for this fish or die show whilst adding some drama, which is a little disappointing


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Meadowlark said:


> At minute 58 they finally caught a "Huge" Tarpon which at best was 10 pounds. What a let down of a show.
> 
> The first tip might have been this quote "we have a winch and tractor jack but left it back at camp". Another pearl of wisdom " maybe we are fishing too far inland for Tarpon in cenotes"...duh
> 
> ...


I agree. At least keep fishing until you get some good footage of catchin tarpon. No one wants to see these guys travel the world in search of fish "or die trying" and then get skunked. That's not a good recipe.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> At minute 58 they finally caught a "Huge" Tarpon which at best was 10 pounds. What a let down of a show.
> 
> The first tip might have been this quote "we have a winch and tractor jack but left it back at camp". Another pearl of wisdom " maybe we are fishing too far inland for Tarpon in cenotes"...duh
> 
> ...


I watched it using 'animal planet on demand' and I was actually impressed with the tarpon they finally found. They leadered a big one, probably 100lbs and landed several others. I commend them for going to extremes to find fish that have probably never seen flies. Most folks just pay a guide in key west, anyone can do that....


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

salty_waders said:


> I watched it using 'animal planet on demand' and I was actually impressed with the tarpon they finally found. They leadered a big one, probably 100lbs and landed several others. I commend them for going to extremes to find fish that have probably never seen flies. Most folks just pay a guide in key west, anyone can do that....


Finding tarpon isn't usually the hard part though.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

They leadered one at the end that was probably around 80+.

Its a new series. On a national network. Im just happy I can turn on Animal Planet and see some fly fishing for tarpon. Was it a little dramatic? Maybe. But who cares?


Brandon


----------

